# A Ww Ii Hero Dies At 100



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I thought this would be the proper forum to post this as it is military related.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100527/ap_on_re_us/us_obit_war_hero


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Lieutenant Finn; you've served your country well, and earned a place of honor in heaven.
I, and a great many others, salute you, sir!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Salute!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I hope that washington or the Military at least is naming ships or airfields, etc after these heros who earned the "MEDAL OF HONOR" These men need to be remembered ! A civil war hero who earned one more than 100 years ago finally was awarded it last month.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bert model maker said:


> I hope that Washington or the Military at least is naming ships or airfields, etc after these heros who earned the "MEDAL OF HONOR" These men need to be remembered ! A civil war hero who earned one more than 100 years ago finally was awarded it last month.


I would agree, MOH winners would be great namesakes for our naval fleet. :thumbsup: rr


----------

